# Century Pro titanium disc



## Dresden

This new offering from Bikes Direct looks really nice. I'm not in the market for a new bike, but if I were, this one would probably be at the top of my list.

Save Up to 60% Off Disc Brake Road Bikes - Motobecane Turino TEAM Hydraulic Disc Brake Road Bikes


----------



## Triggsie

I've got my eye on this for both my wife and I. Anybody have one?


----------



## natemeister

I posted on another bicycling forum about these and put in the purchase. Should get it 3/3/16, ordered their Century Pro Ti Disc - 22 speed Ultegra, Hydraulic Disc. Will let you know how it goes and hit me up with any questions you may have about it. My other ride, for comparison, is a 2012 Scott CR1 Elite, all carbon, SRAM.


----------



## brownnugen

natemeister said:


> I posted on another bicycling forum about these and put in the purchase. Should get it 3/3/16, ordered their Century Pro Ti Disc - 22 speed Ultegra, Hydraulic Disc. Will let you know how it goes and hit me up with any questions you may have about it. My other ride, for comparison, is a 2012 Scott CR1 Elite, all carbon, SRAM.


That is the bike I am considering. I'd really love it if there was an option to add S&S couplers so it can travel easily. I'd be interested in knowing 
1) how the wheel quality is (hubs, how true that came, etc). 
2) Can you also post what size you got and weight of the bike as it came from the company before adding any accessories?
3) quality and feel of the hydraulic brakes
4) It says it can take 45mm tires, is that without fenders? What size will fit with fenders?


----------



## natemeister

brownnugen said:


> That is the bike I am considering. I'd really love it if there was an option to add S&S couplers so it can travel easily. I'd be interested in knowing
> 1) how the wheel quality is (hubs, how true that came, etc).
> 2) Can you also post what size you got and weight of the bike as it came from the company before adding any accessories?
> 3) quality and feel of the hydraulic brakes
> 4) It says it can take 45mm tires, is that without fenders? What size will fit with fenders?


1. will let you know
2. I got the 50 cm and will weigh it assembled, fresh out of the box for you
3. Hope they're good. I test rode a couple of bikes with hydraulic brakes and was hooked
4. I'll do some measurements with 35mm tires on it. I have a Clement PDX 33mm and a Continental Cyclo X-King 35mm to try on.


----------



## natemeister

1. Cheap hubs, wheels were true. 
2. 50 cm, 22.18 lbs from the factory, without pedals.
3. hydraulic brakes were better than mechanical, still breaking them in. Only took it out for 5 minutes after basic assembly.
4. Not sure but after putting on 35mm tires, there's plenty of space for fenders still


----------



## teletim

I was disappointed when Moto stopped selling the old Century Ti, but this bike seems so much better with disk brakes and more tire clearance. I am a little disappointed to hear about that 22lb weight though, was hoping it would be closer to 20.

The frame seems to check all the boxes in what most people think a "gravel bike" should be, long wheelbase, tall head tube, long chainstays and rack mounts. The main thing that bothers me is the bb drop. Seems to be a quite high bb height, most gravel bikes have at least 70mm drop, some 75mm or more.

TT


----------



## Cyclist69

teletim said:


> I was disappointed when Moto stopped selling the old Century Ti, but this bike seems so much better with disk brakes and more tire clearance. I am a little disappointed to hear about that 22lb weight though, was hoping it would be closer to 20.
> 
> The frame seems to check all the boxes in what most people think a "gravel bike" should be, long wheelbase, tall head tube, long chainstays and rack mounts. The main thing that bothers me is the bb drop. Seems to be a quite high bb height, most gravel bikes have at least 70mm drop, some 75mm or more.
> 
> TT



I too was bit disappointed when they discontinued the Ti Century awhile back. However, it's easy to see that this can be the perfect do everything bicycle. So, being a pound or two heavier means little to myself. 

The ability to use most any wide 700c tire means this bike is a good choice for those of who ride on rail trails or do some lite touring. I definitely can see doing some commuting on it or tossing some 25c and going fast with it.

Nice bike!

The 105 version would be a nice choice for us hard working stiffs tho.


----------



## teletim

I am getting very close to pulling the trigger on this, The weight still does bother me a little. I agree a couple of pounds really does not make that much of a difference, but my steel bike I ride now is a little over 18 so 22+ is going to be at least 4lbs more plus I will definitely be putting on wider tires as well. I guess I will just have to deal with that.

I do wish BD offered a 105 package with hydro brakes, I would much rather have the Hydros than pay for Ultegra, from what I hear 105 is VERY good. Maybe I will upgrade to the TRP Hy/Rd down the road.

TT


----------



## Cyclist69

Well, if anything. 

I hope BD will be offering a frame and fork only option. They have done that with their other top models.

My MASI was built over time and doing it slowly made for a great project.


----------



## teletim

I thought about that too, but they would probably be asking around $1100 for the frameset, so I figured for $600 more I couldn't go wrong. So now there is a box in my garage waiting for me to build it up!

TT


----------



## Cyclist69

Nice! Enjoy your bike and photographs are always envied. 


Congratulations!


----------



## teletim

No pics yet, but it is built! Went very well overall. Not very happy to have to install front brake caliper but after a little tweaking seems to be ok. 

Frame is beautiful, 105 components look and work great. I know many people hate the BB5 brakes, but I have them on my Fargo and they have been very good for me. I guess since I am used to them these set up fine too. I have to agree with the earlier post about the hubs---very cheap. It feels like there is no grease in there and adjustment is way too tight. It seems strange they would use such nice rims and such crap hubs. I switched to a lighter set of wheels I was using on my Fargo, since I was not using that set much. Will have to repack the hubs on the new wheels before they are useable. 

After switching to the lighter wheels, but with some wider tires (35mm), adding cages and Look Quartz pedals (very light) the bike was right at 23lb for the size 55. Pretty happy with that. One thing that was disapointing is the top tube length. Not sure how they measured effective tt but I get a little under 55 not the 55.9 claimed length. I will probably have to get a longer stem.

First ride Thursday!

TT


----------



## Cyclist69

Thank you the information. The good / no so good is extremely honest and informative. I'm 5' 10" and pretty average in most ways other then effort. 

The BB 5's have never been an issue for most people I have met. I've used BB 5's / 7's - Juicy 5's / 7's found them all to stop with about the same amount feel. Sure, 5's are a little trickier to setup but, not that difficult. 

I do look forward to a ride review and knowing what changes you have made.

Thanks!


----------



## teletim

So I guess I owe this thread an overdue report. Been loving this bike. I thought after putting on a wider set of tires that I already had I thought that would be it, but no. As I said before, the wheels had to go right away, luckily I was able to steal a set from my Fargo. Then I was not real happy with the tires I put on so I bit the bullet when I found a deal on some Compass 38 mm tires. More cushion and rolled way better than the Contis they replaced. I found I did not like the Richey bars, just something weird about the shape. Luckily had a set of Salsa Cowbells I had gotten to try on my Fargo, So they are now on the Century. They are a little wider as well and I feel that is a very good thing for extra stability on gravel. Lastly I wanted a little lower gearing. I saw on another thread the 105 derailleur could handle a 36 tooth cog so I got a 36/11 cassette and changed the big ring on the front to a 46. That way the capacity is the same and I did not even have to change the length of the chain! 

So now I am very happy with the way the bike rides. Rolls well on pavement and smooth and stable on gravel. Climbs great with the 36 cog. 

So it ends up being about 22 lbs without pedals, a little on the heavy side. But it seems a little overbuilt, but very strong. I think it you wanted to tour, it would handle some extra weight just fine.

The frame does seem very well made. I since found out my former dream bike, the Volagi Viaje Ti is made in the same ORA factory, and that bike is over $4000. The new Fargo Ti is also made there, frame only 2500. So there is some very good company.

TT


----------



## natemeister

I, too, upgraded the wheels and now have 2 sets, one for commuting and one for gravel play. It is so quick and easy to swap wheels on a disc bike. I use the stock wheels for gravel, because they're awful. After a ride or two, with some bumps, they become untrue.


----------



## teletim

It took 2 trips to my LBS but they finally got the wheels true. I re-packed and adjusted the berrings and now they roll fairly well too. Can't seem to do anything about the weight though!

The new Century Comp is even a better deal. Now comes with thru axles and upgraded to TRP HY/RD brakes.


----------



## Hops

I just got the Century Pro Ti Disc size 53. 
Only a 100 miles on it so far. 
I am 5'7" and the frame is fitting. I just did not want to go to the 50.

For touring I was using my Giant TCR with a through hub rack mount. Now, I'll be able to put on a rear rack easily. 

BUT, The front fork has eyelets at the dropouts but nothing at the top. Anyone working on a front rack for the bike?


----------



## Marc

Hops said:


> I just got the Century Pro Ti Disc size 53.
> Only a 100 miles on it so far.
> I am 5'7" and the frame is fitting. I just did not want to go to the 50.
> 
> For touring I was using my Giant TCR with a through hub rack mount. Now, I'll be able to put on a rear rack easily.
> 
> BUT, The front fork has eyelets at the dropouts but nothing at the top. Anyone working on a front rack for the bike?



That fork wasn't designed for loaded touring....does it have a crown bolt for a caliper in front or a fender in back?


----------



## Hops

I am not sure about how to put on a front rack. On my CF Giant I used through hub racks from Old Man Mountain. Here are pictures from the front fork and the rear hub and stays. Has anyone put on the rear rack? or have ideas for the front rack?


----------



## teletim

I have the model with a QR rear hub. A rear rack would go on mine quite easily. I have not ridden it with a heavy load yet but the frame seems robust enough to handle that. I do not think putting any kind of low rider rack on the front fork would be a good idea. I got a Relevate "Tangle" bag and a handlebar bag to move some weight forward.


----------



## Hops

*Robust Fork....*



Marc said:


> That fork wasn't designed for loaded touring....does it have a crown bolt for a caliper in front or a fender in back?


Yes, it does have the hole in back. I may just go with a handlebar bag but I have had two very experienced material engineers who also happen to be over 10,000 mile a year touring experience and they both say that fork is very robust. We are light weight touring junkies so perhaps an Axiom Journey Suspension and Disc Low-Rider with light bags will work just fine. I am still exploring. Thanks


----------



## DerrickMurray

Just buy the steel one for less than half the price and at the same weight.


----------



## tychay

^^ The turino is aluminum, not steel :wink5: (as I have one for my commute).

In other news, Bicycling did a review of the most expensive Century Pro model. Though I don't own one, it seems rather fair. It's crazy that you can get Ritchey WCS components and wheelset + titanium frame/carbon fork for only $1300 more than the cost of the groupset (maybe less, I think the quoted price in the article either doesn't include the bottom bracket, or the upgrade cost for the larger cassette).


----------

